# Windows XP Suche im Netz inakzeptabel langsam



## KrasserPharao (12. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe in unserem Netz: 
Server: Windows 2003 SBS
Clients: 8 x Win 2000, 3 x Win XP

folgendes Problem:

Die Clients mit XP brauchen für das durchsuchen eines verbundenen Netzwerkordners (inhalt: Hauptsächlich *.dwg dateien, ca. 100gb) ca. 35min.(!!) ein Win 2000 Client nur etwa 45sek. 

Um die Suche auf den XP-Clients zu beschleunigen, habe ich auch schon Windows Deskop Search ausprobiert. Hierbei kam ein weiteres Problem hinzu, denn dann beansprucht der Task "AcDwgFilterImp16.exe" (der angeblich für das indizieren von dwg-inhalten zuständig ist, was allerdings in wds deaktiviert ist) 98% der Systemressourcen, auf besagten XP Rechnern. 

Weiß jemand wie ich das in den Griff bekommen kann? ...Suche beschleunigen, oder Inhalte "nicht indizieren" erzwingen...

Bin für jede Hilfe Superdankbar...

Gruß
Pharao


----------

